# surgical residency in USA



## prasanna (Feb 24, 2010)

The general impression is it is difficult to complete a surgical residency in USA and there are a lot of drop outs. Is it true


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Not true on the drop outs


----------



## prasanna (Feb 24, 2010)

Are there any chances for an Indian to get into surgical residency.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

prasanna said:


> Are there any chances for an Indian to get into surgical residency.


Only general surgery, that too with considerable effort. If you need a visa, your chances significantly diminish. Good luck!


----------

